# Civil rights activist Rachel Dolezal pretending to be black, parents say



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

> The Washington woman is president of NAACP’s Spokane chapter and teaches Africana studies
> 
> 
> By Michael Walsh 4 hours ago Yahoo News
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/civil-rights-...ding-to-be-black--parents-say-142027280.html#


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

Man she looks mixed in that pic, Idgaf. White woman caring about black causes? More power to her.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

This is hilarious.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a weird story.  Looking at her pic she could pass as mixed but if its true that she's really white she has some mental issues she needs to deal with.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2015)

At last, transracial nutjobs have hit the media


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

baconbits said:


> That's a weird story.  Looking at her pic she could pass as mixed but if its true that she's really white she has some mental issues she needs to deal with.



Not really. Maybe she really does associate herself to blacks than whites. I wouldn't call it a mental issue.


----------



## SLB (Jun 12, 2015)

> Referencing the evolutionary origins of human life, Dolezal added, “We’re all from the African continent.”





that's her logic?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

There are pics of her parents. Just plain white people.

And there are pics of her as a teen. White & blonde.

She even married a black guy and adopted black kids.

Wow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2015)

I love people like this, totally fucking crazy





Zaru said:


> At last, transracial nutjobs have hit the media



Gotta wait longer until the find all the weaboo's trying to convince everyone they are totally wapanese.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 12, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Gotta wait longer until the find all the weaboo's trying to convince everyone they are totally wapanese.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 12, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Gotta wait longer until the find all the weaboo's trying to convince everyone they are totally wapanese.



Are you sure this hasn't happened yet ?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2015)

But her nose is huge, she has to be kinda black...right


----------



## corsair (Jun 12, 2015)

Transniggers are real now?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 12, 2015)

Zaru said:


> At last, transracial nutjobs have hit the media


She's a transnigger Zaru, get it right


NaS said:


> Not really. Maybe she really does associate herself to blacks than whites. I wouldn't call it a mental issue.


That doesn't mean she's black, even if she...... you know what NaS. I'm at a loss for words. I don't think I can handle this. And it does fit into a mental issue.

Why did you post this though?


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

For real tho, I imagine she got talked into going to a tan salone by her girlfriends, a horrible overtan accident happened, and she said fuck it, imma roll with this


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

She got mad hair/tan game, tho

That is Otaku levels of dedication


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> She got mad hair/tan game, tho
> 
> That is Otaku levels of dedication



Holy shit, the amount of time and money spent.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> But her nose is huge, she has to be kinda black...right


No she's basically pure white. Look up the information. Her parents have an interview about it and show pictures.



Detective said:


> She got mad hair/tan game, tho
> 
> That is Otaku levels of dedication


I can't believe this woman.

They ask her if she's black here, and she has no response.

[youtube]_7Gb9kK8HGk[/youtube]

She lied about who her father was.

[youtube]Ukqwtx9pfaw[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Holy shit, the amount of time and money spent.



She out Skyrim'd/MMORPG'd the real Skyrim/MMORPG players

That character was developed and modded like fuck

Also, always relevant:


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

She had a picture of a black man and said it was her father.

Her two very white parents had an interview and explicitly disputed that.

She is a blonde white woman. She died her hair and made it curly or whatever.


----------



## SLB (Jun 12, 2015)

oh yeah she looks white as fuck in that video 

forgot to tan it seems


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

They literally ask her if she's african-american here:

She doesn't understand the question.

[youtube]_7Gb9kK8HGk[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Tracee Ellis Ross luckily is still black

Or... is she?


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

BTW, her husband wrote a rap song about her:

[YOUTUBE]_u-AKfb5MwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Tracee Ellis Ross luckily is still black
> 
> Or... is she?



Well her mother is Diana Ross...


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 12, 2015)

You couldn't look more white if you tried.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Well her mother is Diana Ross...



I know, but I'm looking twice at all black people from now on, after this great deception.

BTW, Twitter Image Search is OP 



And here on NF, this phenomenon has happened before. Look at Stunna, basically a white boy trapped in a big boned black boy's body.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> You couldn't look more white if you tried.



Like fresh off the boat with Chris Columbus levels


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

This woman can't get honestly get away with sporting permanent black face and pretending to be black and be expected to be allowed to actually represent an entire community of black people, while telling her kids some crazy BS nonsense.

This woman is making me so mad.


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

R&B version

[YOUTUBE]UE_lHhL_L2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

They need to cast her in Tropic Thunder 2, doe


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 12, 2015)

Bitch got a tan and told people she was African American
I guess orange really is the new black 
Apparently she was an African studies professor too? Lmao top kek


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

The Handsome Klad said:


> That doesn't mean she's black, even if she...... you know what NaS. I'm at a loss for words. I don't think I can handle this. And it does fit into a mental issue.
> 
> Why did you post this though?



Reading this post was sadder than this cracker posing as a fine noble black woman.


----------



## SLB (Jun 12, 2015)

> I guess orange really is the new black



AYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Detective (Jun 12, 2015)

Moody said:


> AYYYYYYYYYYYY





I know, right?


----------



## Griever (Jun 12, 2015)

baconbits said:


> That's a weird story.  Looking at her pic she could pass as mixed but if its true that she's really white she has some mental issues she needs to deal with.



Lookin' at the hair in that pic. think it's probably the later.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 12, 2015)

What the hell are you people abusing over there and, more importantly, how can I get my hands on it?


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 12, 2015)

This kindred black spirit and her struggling hairline <3


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

Val said:


> I guess orange really is the new black


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 12, 2015)

And me? I'm an attack helicopter trapped in a very muscular man's body.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 12, 2015)

Even though I'd never seen anyone like this, it was only a matter of time. The weirdoes keep coming out of the basement.


----------



## SLB (Jun 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> come on, my dude



just fucking with ya


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 12, 2015)

If she really wants to help us,  she didn't have to "look the part"
or pretend to be black


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> If she really wants to help us,  she didn't have to "look the part"
> or pretend to be black


If you love something, you desire to become it?

I don't see the problem here.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Please actually look into the story to see what she is doing beyond claiming she is black.


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

The lying? Ya that's bad. 

I'll admit that is bad. I didn't read the article, this shit is on CNN and stuff. fuck that.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess you could say this revelation has really pushed the NAACP's revenue into the black.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 12, 2015)

RemChu said:


> If you love something, you desire to become it?
> 
> I don't see the problem here.



I'm black and I'm not mad at her 

Just saying that she didn't need to pretend to be mixed/ or African American 
Civil Rights activists can be of any racial background.
Don't know why she needed to put on a show for everyone and try to pass off as an African American.

Of course there will be people that would accuse her of using us and calling her all sorts of dumb names. Now her intentions will be truly questioned.

You don't love a race/ethnic background. You love people, regardless of what color they are and you remain yourself. I'm sure she wasn't pressured into becoming black.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

No. I said look into the story.

You people need actually look into what this woman is doing.

There are reports that she claimed there had been racial attacks on her family multiple times. It it starting to seem like she planted some of the attacks herself, endangering her own kids.

And some other stuff she told her kids about white people I need to look into more myself.

And she has been 'simply lying' about black. She is acting as the goddamn president of the naacp, misrepresenting the people she is supposed to a leader for.

She is insane.

She is literally making a mockery of 'african-american' culture. Her twitter and social media is full of nonsense pics and images of her 'embracing her cultural heritage'.

She claimed a black man she worked with was her father.

There are reports that she claimed her actual white father was her step father who racially abused her and her adoptive black siblings.

She has apparently not spoken to her parents for a while and the parents and publicly coming put to shut down her nonsense.

This woman is literally crazy.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 12, 2015)

Just watched it on TV.......... Don't understand her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> No. I said look into the story.
> 
> You people need actually look into what this woman is doing.
> 
> ...



we need to give a nobel peace prize to her parents

that is some god tier whistleblowing


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 12, 2015)

Ahaha! XD WTF?!?  She want to be a black person? Does she think she's roll-playing or something? XD
Whatever happened to this shit:


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> She is acting as the goddamn president of the naacp



Just the city of Washington's Spokane NAACP. Not the entirety.


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 12, 2015)

Kurokocchi said:


> Ahaha! XD WTF?!?  She want to be a black person? Does she think she's roll-playing or something? XD
> Whatever happened to this shit:



Real shit right here.That's why I don't respect any white artist on the co-opt train. Even eminem gets a  from me. I'd rather listen to Hootie before I mess with these culture vultures.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

The Parents released a pic of her birth certificate too.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 12, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> If she really wants to help us,  she didn't have to "look the part"
> or pretend to be black



Maybe, she thinks that she looks a certain race, she would be more credible to defend that race  ?

But, judging from the press articles, she's one of those tumblritas transracial whatever that hates the whiteys +bonus point cishet man christian ??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 12, 2015)

Along with the fabricated letters and whatnot, she sounds legit crazy or at least unethical.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 12, 2015)

Tans-racial? #WrongSkin??? XDXDXD
Wow apparently this is a thing! 


*Spoiler*: __ 












Did Michael Jackson ever claim he was white??

Edit: It's cool that she cares about these issues, but she doesn't have to lie about her fake background, fake father, fake child, and fake discrimination XDXD


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> No. I said look into the story.
> 
> You people need actually look into what this woman is doing.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that is some warped stuff. 


In korea and stuff they get eye operations to have the double eyelid slit thing ....very common nowadays


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2015)

Zaru said:


> At last, transracial nutjobs have hit the media



Pretty much what I thought of specifically the nutter I knew who thought they were Japanese 
Had tons of mental health issues though, I assume she has something too


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kurokocchi said:


> Tans-racial? #WrongSkin??? XDXDXD
> Wow apparently this is a thing!
> 
> 
> ...


No Michael Jackson never called himself white as far as I know.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 12, 2015)

Her posing in a pic with a black man she claims to be her real father had me .


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

"Once you go black, you never go back." Did ya'll white folks think we was motherfucking playing when we said that?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 12, 2015)

I wonder how the Tumblr universe is taking the news. 

Anyway, yes, transracial is a thing. It started on Tumblr by a girl claiming she was a Japanese simply by liking Japanese things (or something like that).


----------



## Ae (Jun 12, 2015)

Anti-white confirmed


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm TransDivine, worship me peasants.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 12, 2015)

This is so bizarre. I don't know whether I should be offended or find this hilarious XD


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 12, 2015)

RemChu said:


> I'm TransDivine, worship me peasants.



Dammit. Knew it was a matter of time before this happened.


_Get's on knees and prays_


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

You can watch an interview with her parents here:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/co...el-dolezal-black-identity-civil-rights-leader



Kurokocchi said:


> This is so bizarre. I don't know whether I should be offended or find this hilarious XD


Both is fine.


----------



## Kanga (Jun 12, 2015)

Kurokocchi said:


> This is so bizarre. I don't know whether I should be offended or find this hilarious XD



This is the pic I was referring to in my last post.

Like, who is this man really?  
Where did she find him?  
What kind of agreement did she and him have in regards to pulling this off?  
Is he just as mental as she is?  

So many fucking questions.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

HA that's a different picture.

She posed with a different black guy and said he was her father too.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 12, 2015)

Kanga said:


> This is the pic I was referring to in my last post.
> 
> Like, who is this man really?
> Where did she find him?
> ...



Don't know about her "dad', but her "son" is apparently really her adopted brother.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2015)

Kurokocchi said:


> This is so bizarre. I don't know whether I should be offended or find this hilarious XD



Yo somebody put a leash on this broad, omg


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)

Okay last thing for now:



> Rachel Dolezal disliked the movie "The Help" because the book's white author made money from a black woman's story


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2015)

NaS said:


> "Once you go black, you never go back." Did ya'll white folks think we was motherfucking playing when we said that?


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Okay last thing for now:



I've actually never seen The help, but doesn't it promote mammy sterotypes?
Eh, I'm not gonna attack her for her beliefs cause she was in NAACP, but the whole over-identification thing to the point of believing she's black and lying about it is just weird. She needs psychological evaluation xD


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2015)

Just the check the nipples and cooch, naughty bits never lie.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



You gotta be kidding me. I'm going to turn off my computer and pretend that never happened.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't get why liberals are objecting to this.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



It's like she knows she's fucked so she's just going along with the joke


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2015)

> Rachel Dolezal



Who                                      ?


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 12, 2015)

she even faked her own discrimination

what the fuck who does that?

"Rachel Dolezal disliked the movie "The Help" because the book's white author made money from a black woman's story "

bitch you lied about your race to gain leverage in the AA movement


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2015)

Twitter has been ripping on her


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

Maybe she thought if you eat enough semen from a black man, it turns you black?

(yes I'm a terrible person) lol


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2015)

Aw shit


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2015)

She's a sista


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually, that's kinda creepy, kinda like a hardcore weaboo, 'cept for black people.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> I don't get why liberals are objecting to this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 13, 2015)

Mega being a dumbfuck, news at 11.


----------



## SLB (Jun 13, 2015)

[youtube]zrpREXRZ-xM[/youtube]

these fucking losers....

i can't even believe this is something that is even remotely being entertained


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 13, 2015)

I honestly can't believe she's trying to do PR damage about this right now

She's better off resigning, disappearing for a while, then emerging to make a public speech on behalf of NAACP or do a Diane Sawyer interview or some shit and try to save face from the public

Instead she's baiting the public about identifying as transracial

Embarassing


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

Moody said:


> [youtube]zrpREXRZ-xM[/youtube]
> 
> these fucking losers....
> 
> i can't even believe this is something that is even remotely being entertained



So her parents were abusive, religious, white saviors? Like I said this lady needs psych evaluation, or at least a counselor. XD I'm just feeling sorry for her now, it's all so weird and personal. D:


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

My question right now is how did she even get this far in her organization?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2015)

This is the strangest thing i have even heard of someone pulling off before.....


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Evil (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


>



I'm not surprised by this, and actually a bit relieved. Look, I get that it's weird that she lied like this and I can understand the apprehension. However, if all she did was lie about her race, and has been for all these years properly supporting the Black community, then why throw away all that effort.

It seems to me that regardless of the lie, she has been sincere about being a positive force within the community. On top of that, it shows the NAACP's commitment to positive relations between various races.

I say if the only bad thing she did was lie about her race, and the NAACP is willing to forgive her- then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)

This news has made my week. My white neighbor and I must have laughed about this shit for hours. 

It seems white people can really grow up to be whatever they want...President, business entrepreneur or a black woman.



Kyokkai said:


> Actually, that's kinda creepy, kinda like a hardcore weaboo, 'cept for black people.



Are you saying she's a jiggaboo. Because that would just be...well awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> My question right now is how did she even get this far in her organization?


Dsl? **


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 13, 2015)

this fucking thread


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)

RemChu said:


> Dsl? **



What are you doing? Stop giving our our codes and shit. That's how this happened in the first place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> She used that lie to get to where she currently is, she's a fraud. She literally got a scholarship, taught black studies, gave speeches and became the president of the NAACP posing as blackface, pretending to be a victim and oppressed when she wasn't. She also about who her family was. This ain't a little fib to forgive this is the highest sort of fuckery. Her answer to the question *"Are you african american"* in the video a couple pages back should tell you how fucked up the situation is and how crazy she is



You could see the color drained out of her face when they asked her that...she almost turned white again.


----------



## Evil (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> She used that lie to get to where she currently is, she's a fraud. She literally got a scholarship, taught black studies, gave speeches and became the president of the NAACP posing as blackface, pretending to be a victim and oppressed when she wasn't. She also lied about who her family was. This ain't a little fib to forgive this is the highest sort of fuckery. Her answer to the question *"Are you african american"* in the video a couple pages back should tell you how fucked up the situation is and how crazy she is



She's a woman, so I imagine that she has an idea of what being of an oppressed class is like and potentially as a victim. On top of that, if she was a public figure who was openly stating that she was black, she probably got treated as though she was black- even worse, mixed race.

The scholarship is not an easy thing to forgive, especially since it's meant for people who are actually hard up, so I think that she should be required to pay it back.

But she apparently has a good advocacy record with the NAACP, and her ability to teach black studies can't possible be that bad unless you want to make the argument that the NAACP only let her become the president because she was black, and not because she was actually good at her job. The same goes for her position as a teacher.

Yeah it isn't a small fib, but I'd like to believe that she probably just got caught up in a lie that she lost control of and then began to believe, and that her efforts to teach and help the community were sincere and helpful even if she wasn't entirely truthful about her genealogy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> If a light skinned black woman died her hair blonde, straightened her hair, explicitly lied about her ethnicity and family, and became a political leader who specifically devoted her life to supporting white communities, there would be an outrage.
> 
> I'm not really sure why people are saying it's fine what she's done.
> 
> ...



Her actions might have been for a good cause and the betterment of people, but lying like this and trying to be something you're not shouldn't sit well with people. The black community was just as rough on some of the people who used to pass for white in the old days. 

Except Michael, y'all leave Michael the Hell alone.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

> The student, who told BuzzFeed News that she identifies as Hispanic, grew up in a Spanish-speaking country, speaks the language fluently, and, while she has light skin, believes she has a “pretty solid experience of what it’s like to be Spanish.” She raised her hand to participate.
> 
> “I think we should ask another student,” the student recalled Dolezal saying in class.
> The student asked why she could not participate.
> ...




yoooooooo


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

Evil said:


> ~rambling things~



Dude she lied, not only is she lying, she's putting on a fake face to match her lies and doesn't even have to audacity to say sorry or take it off. It's just adding injury to insult at this point


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

Rachel Dolezal: This bitch said I’m white, I said “bitch where?” She said “Under all that makeup.” I said “Bitch–”


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)

Diplomat67 said:


> What? anyone can be black if they hold a bucket of kfc chicken, play basketball and drink purple coolaid and listen to gunit.
> 
> therefore she is black



It's Koolaid... 

Someone come get their dupe.


----------



## olaf (Jun 13, 2015)

and here I thought that blackface was just in bad movies


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

For the first time ever I don't have a reaction gif for this shit...............This This is Legendary from A black man Well done White lady you're a RPG GOD.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2015)

Well this is our modern time lol. Nowadays, a man cam become a woman and vice versa. So a white person becoming black, it's not so choking for me.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Yes this is fraud used in order to get to a position of power.
> 
> She lied and spoke about how she was oppressed as a black woman.
> 
> If a light skinned black woman died her hair blonde, straightened her hair, explicitly lied about her ethnicity and family, and became a political leader who specifically devoted her life to supporting white communities, there would be an outrage.



Bro chill the fuck out. She probably did more for the black community than you ever had. She black in my book.



> I'm not really sure why people are saying it's fine what she's done.
> 
> And why would you want to be represented by a person like this?
> 
> She is a liar taking blackface to an unbelievable degree.



This is where the ignorance starts. She took blackface and turned it into a positive image.



> When people complain about cultural appropriation and white privilege, this is kinda what they're talking about.



That's not what they are talking about.



> And no this is in no way similar to transgender issues. A transgender person essentially has a big identity crisis coming from a mental issue they are born with.
> 
> This woman suddenly decided that she likes black people so said she will pretend to be one.



For over 20 years.



> This white woman decided to take it upon herself to make herself the representative leader of an entire community of black people in america. Deceiving them and claiming to be one of them.



Dafaq are you talking about? She is a leader of a chapter of a city for the NAACP.



> Also her taking photos of herself on social media in stereotypical african-american poses saying nonsense like 'natural hair' isn't okay.
> 
> Racism has a broader definition that people don't seem to realize. Being racist doesn't simply mean you verbally or physically abuse other races with negative comments. It includes taking advantage of the existing discrepancy between races for your own benefit and not really caring about the consequences.



I would agree with this if she was flip flopping back and forth.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

NaS said:


> Bro chill the fuck out. She probably did more for the black community than you ever had. She black in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...........This is Juda level.


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 13, 2015)

A white woman can't lead black people into our own battles, it's not her place. A white person can't tell me shit about my own hair, my culture or my trials. Stop it. Anyone who thinks she's done good for the black community is either white and or mixed, a complete moron or a sellout. All she's done is make a mockery out of the NAACP and expose just  how weak we are to allow some shit like this to happen. The only silver lining in  this is that now black people know not to fuck with the NAACP like that if they didn't already know. This lady did more harm than good with her weird blackface obsessions,  she would been more useful as a white ally snitching on the white power structure like Tim Wise or the boy from the pool party.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 13, 2015)

So, she's going to lose her leadership position or whatever?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jun 13, 2015)

her mom is just trying to hide the fact that her dad is actually the black milkman


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2015)

good god


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> So, she's going to lose her leadership position or whatever?



Not from the looks of it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 13, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> A white woman can't lead black people into our own battles, it's not her place. A white person can't tell me shit about my own hair, my culture or my trials. Stop it. Anyone who thinks she's done good for the black community is either white and or mixed, a complete moron or a sellout. All she's done is make a mockery out of the NAACP and expose just  how weak we are to allow some shit like this to happen. The only silver lining in  this is that now black people know not to fuck with the NAACP like that if they didn't already know. This lady did more harm than good with her weird blackface obsessions,  she would been more useful as a white ally snitching on the white power structure like Tim Wise or the boy from the pool party.



As a black male I call bull shit on this.

You are one of the type of people that further fuck up racial relations with this crap shut up racist douche.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> As a black male I call bull shit on this.
> 
> You are one of the type of people that further fuck up racial relations with this crap shut up racist douche.



Yes.  Based in such opinion,  white American shouldn't give their vote to Obama.  This is just a form of segregation. 
I don't about her but from what NaS said,  she did good things for black people in the US.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

She could've done those good things without the lies and fake looks. That's the main issue here.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> She could've done those good things without the lies and fake looks. That's the main issue here.



The fact that this has to be said is unbelievable.


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

tari101190 said:


>



Man I love how this shows the hypocrisy in our culture 

man wants to be woman? all good
white wants to be black? nope

at least make up your goddamn minds


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 13, 2015)

I adore her hair.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2015)

SMH at all the tranraciophobic comments in this thread.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 13, 2015)

Gunners said:


> SMH at all the tranraciophobic comments in this thread.


*TRIGGERED*


----------



## Garfield (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm just waiting for the day I can identify myself as a bottle of water.


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2015)

if shes such a hardcore activist for black people she should know why shes in the wrong for doing this.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

Tell em


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> She could've done those good things without the lies and fake looks. That's the main issue here.



That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 13, 2015)

She is an idiot


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2015)

Gino said:


> You wan't some fries with that salt?



Depends, you want some dick with yo pussy? 

/nohomomaybenotsureyetstillinthethoughtprocess


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 13, 2015)

I thought transracial or transethnic or whatever the fuck the crazies wanna call it was just some tumblr bs trolling no one took seriously.

Bizarre.


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I thought transracial or transethnic or whatever the fuck the crazies wanna call it was just some tumblr bs trolling no one took seriously.
> 
> Bizarre.



because changing your hair or skin color is so much worse than taking hormones and mutilating your body


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2015)

sworder said:


> because changing your hair or skin color is so much worse than taking hormones and mutilating your body



The ownage was unnecessary you know.


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

NaS said:


> The ownage was unnecessary you know.



yeah but there's just too many bad opinions in this topic


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

sworder said:


> yeah but there's just too many bad opinions in this topic



The bad opinions on the topic is because she built an entire fake facade to get to where she is, going so far to send herself hate mail and even hiring some random black dude to be her dad 



She. Is. Crazy


----------



## sworder (Jun 13, 2015)

Marcellina said:


> She. Is. Crazy



she is, but attacking her for her lies is different than attacking her for changing her skin color


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2015)

sworder said:


> Man I love how this shows the hypocrisy in our culture
> 
> man wants to be woman? all good
> white wants to be black? nope
> ...



What about a white man trying to become a black woman? 
The society is not ready yet but soon....


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 13, 2015)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> What about a white man trying to become a black woman?
> The society is not ready yet but soon....



Bro that's funny as fuck.


----------



## SLB (Jun 13, 2015)

deeply fucked up woman


----------



## olaf (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

This reminds me of what Mindy Kaling's brother did. He faked being a black person named Jojo to get into med school.




He later apologized and admitted he was wrong, and I think he was accepted back into the school as an Indian-American.

However there's a difference here in that he didn't actually believe he was black. He was just lying about it.

In this person's case, the lies seem too outrageous to believe she fabricated this all. If that buzzfeed article is true (prob not, but just for sake of explanation), She claims that the one Hispanic student  too light to be considered an advocate for her own race. The irony of this is just to unreal to think she is just created this whole persona. Maybe she actually believe's that she is a black person? She grew up around black siblings and went to school around black classmates, so she probably just adopted the culture. She is genuine in helping the community and is in the NAACP.

Her adopted brother she claims she has custody over, so maybe to her he is her son I guess.
And she claims that she does consider the guy in the picture her father. She also doesn't call her real parents mom and dad but by their first names.

I just think there are some issues going on with her and her biological parents quite frankly, which should be resolved behind closed doors imo D:

In the case of Catlyin Jenner, she never lied about her origins in being born a man. Also her whole transformation was broadcasted, so I don't think it can be compared to this.

Edit: To the post above, it is true that some black people (And possibly other races) do value whiteness. The whole lightskin vs. darkskin is a huge issue within this culture. It doesn't help that society basically reinforces this idea, which further increases the internalization and self hate. Rachel was basically passing off as a light skinned black chick, so it's possible others worshiped her because of this XD (This is just me thinking the worst in people though XD)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## EJ (Jun 13, 2015)

I was irritated at first, but now I'm just sitting back and laughing sort of. 

I've never seen or heard of a white person that actually wanted to *really be black,* Ay ya'll, we getting there. Sort of.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh god 

She also says something like "We're all from the African continent" 

Congratulations! Everyone in the world can claim their black 

While she is a professor in African studies and in NAACP, there's still something quite problematic.


----------



## Evil (Jun 13, 2015)

Okay, shes gone full retard. I'm withdrawing my support for this special snowflake, she is clearly only interested in her status, and she will cling to any reason to be in the spotlight.

Also, Michael Jackson wasn't fucking transracial, he had Vitiligo which is disfiguring skin disease that results in splotches of white skin. He didn't choose to have that illness, and I think he would have been very happy staying completely black if that had been a choice.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 13, 2015)

sworder said:


> because changing your hair or skin color is so much worse than taking hormones and mutilating your body



Nothing in my post implied it was better or worse in comparison to something else, just that it's fucked up in its own right.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

Evil said:


> Okay, shes gone full retard. I'm withdrawing my support for this special snowflake, she is clearly only interested in her status, and she will cling to any reason to be in the spotlight.
> 
> Also, Michael Jackson wasn't fucking transracial, he had Vitiligo which is disfiguring skin disease that results in splotches of white skin. He didn't choose to have that illness, and I think he would have been very happy staying completely black if that had been a choice.



Exactly! I'm starting to think that's not really her twitter account, but a troll account. No one can be that ignorant and be in the NAACP XD


----------



## EJ (Jun 13, 2015)

I want to say that post is more than likely a troll but I just don't want to speak too soon.


----------



## Evil (Jun 13, 2015)

Kurokocchi said:


> Exactly! I'm starting to think that's not really her twitter account, but a troll account. No one can be that ignorant and be in the NAACP XD



Nah, it's fake, we got duped. People are making troll accounts to shit on her and make her look more crazy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 13, 2015)

yeah, one would think she'd try to pull away from the eyes of the media for a while. Still a funny post.


----------



## EJ (Jun 13, 2015)

Not really funny, considering what it's trying to mock and the troll trying to push it's own agenda..



> This woman was giving PAID speeches about her experience of growing up, and being a black woman.
> 
> Do you understand how little people listen to the stories of black women and how many black women's stories weren't told, because she took their
> space?
> ...




Pretty much


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 13, 2015)

People like this woman don't really want to help black people or else she would have been honest from the get go, they want to lead black people while being viewed as a kind of "better" black person. She's essentially a  in black face. ON some level she is a white supremacist or at least thinks that she can be superior at being black than most black people. She doesn't want to work alongside us as an ally, she wants to rule us in a sense. How else can you explain this really? Here she is lecturing black women about black beauty/hair. Something she isn't technically qualified to speak on.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2y2OGNyArg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jun 13, 2015)

Zero, I feel like we should all just chill out and let stuff unfold.

Sometimes our initial emotions at a situation misguide us.


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 13, 2015)

Flow said:


> Zero, I feel like we should all just chill out and let stuff unfold.
> 
> Sometimes our initial emotions at a situation misguide us.



Anyone who disavows their own family to uphold a lie cannot be trusted. She might just be pathological. Anyone who think she's an ally is deluded.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2015)

Too racial for me.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2015)

Transracial is a word now... Oh for fucks sake can we just... can we just all die now? Put an end to this ridiculous shit. 

Fucking stupid ass people not being happy with who they are, trying to cross uncrossable boundaries like weird pathetic obsessed creeps. 

It doesn't seem so farfetched that the next thing that'll happen is people getting horns glued to their head, their skin altered to be white as an egg and then rallying to be called unimale and unifemales.


----------



## SLB (Jun 13, 2015)

the askrachel tag


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2y2OGNyArg[/YOUTUBE]



Lawd


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2015)

vsytherin said:


> Something is telling me that's she's just doing this for attention.



She's a white girl, why didn't she just go shove her tits in front of a camera like other white girls that want attention?


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

Her own adopted brother outed her 

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jun/13/rachel-dolezal-blackface-race-brother



> The adopted brother of Rachel Dolezal has accused her of giving African Americans a “slap in the face” by co-opting their racial struggles after growing up with all the advantages of a white, middle-class girl.
> 
> “She puts dark make-up on her face and says she black,” Ezra Dolezal told Buzzfeed News. “It’s basically blackface.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm up at work laughing like a maniac.


----------



## SLB (Jun 13, 2015)

get rekt
sit down


----------



## LesExit (Jun 13, 2015)

....I don't understand why anyone would do this....at all :0....like wtf ?


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2015)

How did they not notice her in essentially blackface though? she looks fucking orange.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2015)

I know mixed people with a complexion like that. A famous example would be Mariah Carey.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 13, 2015)

Mariah Carey don't look orange in pictures though? Like this chick had twitter pics where she legit looked the shade of an oompa loompa.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm mixed with light skin colour. I was often seen as a latino in the US.


----------



## iJutsu (Jun 13, 2015)

What the fuck is Africana? Is it some feminist bullcrap? I don't see people calling americans as americanas or russians as russianas.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

^Have you never heard of Americana?

Brings a new meaning to "Check your privilege".


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QNJL6nfu__Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2015)

she did good work, and she's a bloody professor of african studies with degree and everything


This whole "don't tell anyone I'm white" is just insane unnecessary stupidity, someone who's so pathologically autistic that probably never even heard of the term "Cripple Dragging"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 13, 2015)

If Bruce can become Caitlyn what's wrong with Rachel wanting to become Shaniqua?


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

People are gonna keep using that false equivalence in till there blue in the face.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If Bruce can become Caitlyn what's wrong with Rachel wanting to become Shaniqua?



The idea is basically:

It's not okay to pretend you're the same as someone who doesn't have the power to opt out getting discriminated against.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If Bruce can become Caitlyn what's wrong with Rachel wanting to become Shaniqua?



Who said either of those things were okay?  One is slightly less disgusting than the other.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

The big question is why?

She could have accomplished the same or possibly more looking like her regular self.

I don't have a problem with her helping the "black community" but why all the lies?


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Who said either of those things were okay?  One is slightly less disgusting than the other.


You bigot piece of trash,
how dare you!!!!!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2015)

Apparently her parents had a serious "Brangelina gone wrong" complex


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

Gino said:


> The big question is why?



Short answer. Her life was boring so she's trying to be "oppressed" to make it interesting. Which is fucked up, minorities try to *avoid* oppression and mistreatment everyday and here this orange bitch come along pretending to feel the same way 

Would've been fine if she even got the typical "I only fucks with black peeps" starter pack 



but nah she went all out.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 13, 2015)

RemChu said:


> You bigot piece of trash,
> how dare you!!!!!


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If Bruce can become Caitlyn what's wrong with Rachel wanting to become Shaniqua?



Gender is not the same thing as sex


> Sex refers to a natural or biological feature.
> Gender refers to cultural or learned significance of sex.


 
Race combines both biology and culture.

Not to mention, Caitlyn never lied about her background. Rachel claimed she was born mixed.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2015)

Kurokocchi said:


> Gender is not the same thing as sex
> 
> 
> Race combines both biology and culture.
> ...


I thought both her parents are white?!!?

wtf


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

RemChu said:


> I thought both her parents are white?!!?
> 
> wtf



They are.

Hence why all the lies it's


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2015)

Wait, is some idiot actually defending this?


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

Plenty of idiots.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2015)

Seems like y'all just can't handle a strong, independent racial-fluid woman who don't need to whites.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 13, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can always trust imgur/reddit for an appropriate image response.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

Gold mine this thread is.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2015)

Gino said:


> The big question is why?
> 
> She could have accomplished the same or possibly more looking like her regular self.
> 
> I don't have a problem with her helping the "black community" but why all the lies?



It's separate obviously and she just has such a huge hard on for blacks that she wants to be black. 


Sooooo yeah, creepy crazy bitch.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 13, 2015)

Why can't she be a black person trapped in a white body? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

She could do it without painting her body. Also her brother came out and basically said that the whole thing was planned and not to "blow her cover". 

Yeesh I feel like I repeated myself like 10 times


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Why can't she be a black person trapped in a white body? I'm genuinely curious.



Not that you're actually being serious but... 

for the same reason we don't pat autistics on the head and tell them yes dear, you are a super saiyan.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 13, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Not that you're actually being serious but...
> 
> for the same reason we don't pat autistics on the head and tell them yes dear, you are a super saiyan.



But Bruce Jenner is a hero who gets awards and shit for doing this.


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Why can't she be a black person trapped in a white body? I'm genuinely curious.



That makes no sense. XD If both your parents are white and you were born from said parents, then you're also white. Sure she can identify with black people and their culture, but she's still white at the end of the day. Heck, according to cultural psych, white people apparently need to have their own racial identity development model.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> But Bruce Jenner is a hero who gets awards and shit for doing this.



We'll award people for taking a shit these days and what?


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 13, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> But Bruce Jenner is a hero who gets awards and shit for doing this.



Let me put it this way, everyone no matter what their background or who their parents are can be born either boy or girl. It's a tossup really :/ Perhaps one small chromosome change or whatever is all it takes XD


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

Honest question but who the fuck is Bruce Jenner? I mean I got the gist but who the fuck is this person really.



Moody said:


> [youtube]zrpREXRZ-xM[/youtube]
> 
> these fucking losers....
> 
> i can't even believe this is something that is even remotely being entertained


Just watched this 

A bunch of non blacks telling people who can and can not be black is this real life?


Kyokkai said:


> It's separate obviously and she just has such a huge hard on for blacks that she wants to be black.
> 
> 
> Sooooo yeah, creepy crazy bitch.


Who knows this is questionable as fuck.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_oFOqKTGK1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

Gino said:


> Just watched this
> 
> A bunch of non blacks telling people who can and can not be black is this real life?
> .



Soon enough white people are gonna be calling you ^ (use bro) on the street and you won't be allowed to be offended until you show them proof you're actually black. Which reminds me of this post lol



Times are a changing yo, it's quite disturbing


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Qs6ne6Fdl1Y[/YOUTUBE]

Baby girl got it on point


----------



## Kurokocchi (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> Honest question but who the fuck is Bruce Jenner? I mean I got the gist but who the fuck is this person really.



The Kardashians XD He (She) changed her name to Caitlyn. I find it extremely funny how she spells it with a 'C' instead of a 'K' XD

I know a classmate who is a boy but was born a girl, so I just think it's easier for me to accept this stuff then it is this transracial stuff XDXD Maybe I'm transracialphobic XD



Marcellina said:


> [YOUTUBE]Qs6ne6Fdl1Y[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Baby girl got it on point


A+++
It's weird, now anyone can claim to be biracial, wha??


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2015)

She apparently lied in order to get a university scholarship intended for african-americans.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 14, 2015)

So we've reached this point huh ?


What will the extreme left do next ?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> So we've reached this point huh ?
> 
> 
> What will the extreme left do next ?



Jesus Christ, take your shit somewhere else.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> She apparently lied in order to get a university scholarship intended for african-americans.



Typical. 




Vermilion Kn said:


> So we've reached this point huh ?
> 
> 
> What will the extreme left do next ?



Defend this - like CTK did.


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 14, 2015)

I wish I can smack everyone saying "I'm not even mad at her for trying to help black people".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I wish I can smack everyone saying "I'm not even mad at her for trying to help black people".



All of those black people who say she's not hurting anyone are suspect by associate. They can expect to get their shit revoked too. 

But seriously she took on a black identity, took positions from other blacks who had experiences and made money speaking about her experiences as a black woman. I'll admit she had to have done some too, like Nas said, but she shouldn't be let off the hook for the amount of bullshit she pulled.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jesus Christ, take your shit somewhere else.



 Why are you getting mad?That question is legit as fuck right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> Why are you getting mad?That question is legit as fuck right now.



This has so little to do with the far left, this is just you guys trying to turn issues into other issues for your little soap box.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2015)

Meh. One could argue all whites take position away from each other. My opinion on equality of justice vs equality of treatment is just that. My opinion


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2015)

"This has nothing to do with the far left!!!"

>The far left is actively defending her


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This has so little to do with the far left, this is just you guys trying to turn issues into other issues for your little soap box.



Fuck outta here with that you guys shit man it has everything to do with the extreme left which is the sjw/borderline retard category I thought you didn't identify with are you saying I'm wrong?

So far it's been the extreme left exonerating this woman of everything including her lies which is again questionable as fuck.


----------



## SLB (Jun 14, 2015)

yeah, ctk... it definitely is an issue with the far left. especially when the rhetoric seems to be "accept on sight no matter the implications" vs. "let's at least think this through and see if this bitch is kosher". you need only look at that tyt video to see how some actively accept this is a possibility.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> Fuck outta here with that you guys shit man it has everything to do with the extreme left which is the sjw/borderline retard category I thought you didn't identify with are you saying I'm wrong?
> 
> So far it's been the extreme left exonerating this woman of everything including her lies which is again questionable as fuck.



I'm not talking about them exonerating her even though I wouldn't consider everyone doing it extreme far left. 

I'm talking about the fact that she tried it at all. People exonerating her is a problem and the transracial thing is dumb, but I think people are making those things bigger deals than the fact she did this and the fact that she was able to successfully do this for so long.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

So there are still idiots not just in this thread stating "Why is it ok for someone to be accepted as transgender and not transracial"


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

The main people who I have been seeing state that "She should get a pass" or "She's done more good than bad" have been mainly white people..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

Flow said:


> The main people who I have been seeing state that "She should get a pass" or "She's done more good than bad" have been mainly white people..



Yeah they don't really have a say. Those are the same people who don't find it odd that a lot of the top posts on Black People Twitter are white kids playing at being black or the same people who don't understand why Iggy gets more shit than Eminem.


----------



## SLB (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm not talking about them exonerating her even though I wouldn't consider everyone doing it extreme far left.
> 
> I'm talking about the fact that she tried it at all. People exonerating her is a problem and the transracial thing is dumb, but I think people are making those things bigger deals than the fact she did this and the fact that she was able to successfully do this for so long.



and that's definitely a problem. the NAACP has a shit ton of explaining to do and many of the higher ups should be held accountable for this lunacy.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 14, 2015)

Why is it ok for someone to be accepted as transgender and not transracial?



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I wish I can smack everyone saying "I'm not even mad at her for trying to help black people".



Sounds terrible. The part about jobs and scholarships being awarded based on race rather than merit.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

aaaah, the idiocy does not surprise me.

I'm not agreeing by the image, pointing out how stupid it is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

Moody said:


> and that's definitely a problem. the NAACP has a shit ton of explaining to do and many of the higher ups should be held accountable for this lunacy.



The NAACP probably has no real way of checking, I mean think about it, that guy who's related to Mindy Khaling did this to a school and got away with it. 



HaxHax said:


> Why is it ok for someone to be accepted as transgender and not transracial?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds terrible. The part about jobs and scholarships being awarded based on race rather than merit.



Because transgender is a real thing. Race doesn't work that way. People treat you a way because of a race, but our bodies are relatively similar from race to race with the exception of a few traits. No one is born with a black mind or white mind, that's all conditioning. 

And the scholarships for blacks who perform highly was one of the only ways to make sure that blacks got scholarships. 

Not like white people didn't have something similar with the legacy of thing in schools.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

> This woman didn’t “live as a Black woman.” She put on Blackface and appropriated an entire culture and history. She used Black bodies (children and the elderly) as props in the photoshoots she used to perpetuate her lies. She fabricated culturally specific racialized abuses, not only making a mockery of actual victims, but also crying wolf in a hostile social environment that tends toward not believing the experiences of Blacks. She STOLE space from ACTUAL Black people–Black women particularly–usurping opportunities for them to speak to their struggle. She took a six-figure job from a Black person during the period of the largest loss of wealth among Blacks since Reconstruction. And she did it even though White women are the only group to have appreciably benefited from affirmative action legislation. Furthermore, she has fomented animosity in the Black community toward light-skinned people of African descent, including those with European admixture through a White parent or grandparents. She did not “jettison” her privilege as some have suggested. She KNEW about colorism in the Black community and used this opportunity to transform herself from an average White woman into an elite Black woman by exploiting the same system of supremacy that favored her whiteness to begin with. Transracial identity/practice is bullshit and dangerous. What Rachel did is exactly what Whites have been doing to Blacks for the duration of this country’s history. And it is VIOLENCE.



Anyways, this person basically nailed it.


@CTK.

Why are you giving that troll any attention..


----------



## SLB (Jun 14, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> Why is it ok for someone to be accepted as transgender and not transracial?



one is an isolated gender identity issue that stops with the person in question and has no severe ramifications besides disapproval from a family, and the other is a pathological delusion that has a greater magnitude outside oneself; it affects a family, calls into question ancestral history, usually needs to be backed up with some kind of lie and/or cover-up, and can even lead to outright rejection of one's own family and past.

and while so many are peddling the minute differences within races beyond the physical, this almost sets that back and makes it appear as though you can identify with a skin tone and phenotypes that aren't yours. as if you could try on someone else's race and claim it. 

the amount of things you need to reject to be transracial is too heavy to be compared to transgender issues. you pretty much have to shove a finger at your family and relatives.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

**


----------



## SLB (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The NAACP probably has no real way of checking, I mean think about it, that guy who's related to Mindy Khaling did this to a school and got away with it.



yeah but they're backing her on this. accepting her lies.

the other dude just wanted a spot at a university as far as i know. still shit, but the uni keeping him isn't as severe here.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm not talking about them exonerating her even though I wouldn't consider everyone doing it extreme far left.
> 
> I'm talking about the fact that she tried it at all. People exonerating her is a problem and the transracial thing is dumb, but I think people are making those things bigger deals than the fact she did this and the fact that she was able to successfully do this for so long.


I can dig it.


Moody said:


> and that's definitely a problem. the NAACP has a shit ton of explaining to do and many of the higher ups should be held accountable for this lunacy.


Watch the video I posted he missed the point but he still has some valid criticism about the NAACP.


Flow said:


> aaaah, the idiocy does not surprise me.
> 
> I'm not agreeing by the image, pointing out how stupid it is.



when it comes from tumblr the chances of it being stupid as shit increases ten fold and also when does hair=another race?!!


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because transgender is a real thing. Race doesn't work that way. People treat you a way because of a race, but our bodies are relatively similar from race to race with the exception of a few traits. No one is born with a black mind or white mind, that's all conditioning.



A "real thing"? Tell me, what qualifies it to be "real"?

You don't have to be diagnosed with anything to go transgender. You can make the call overnight, demand that people call you xyzgender and the media might just hail you as a hero.

Schizophrenia or any number of disorders can make you think you're of a different race. That doesn't make it any more or less real. There's no difference. All you're doing is pettifogging the fact that you're drawing an arbitrary line between deciding your own gender and deciding your own race.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And the scholarships for blacks who perform highly was one of the only ways to make sure that blacks got scholarships.



Fighting racial inequality by .. Treating people differently based on their race ..



Moody said:


> one is an isolated gender identity issue that stops with the person in question and has no severe ramifications besides disapproval from a family, and the other is a pathological delusion that has a greater magnitude outside oneself; it affects a family, calls into question ancestral history, usually needs to be backed up with some kind of lie and/or cover-up, and can even lead to outright rejection of one's own family and past.



Not sure what personal relations has to do with anything.



Moody said:


> and while so many are peddling the minute differences within races beyond the physical, this almost sets that back and makes it appear as though you can identify with a skin tone and phenotypes that aren't yours. as if you could try on someone else's race and claim it.
> 
> the amount of things you need to reject to be transracial is too heavy to be compared to transgender issues. you pretty much have to shove a finger at your family and relatives.



Another arbitrary line drawn. Gender is a phenotype as well for the record.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

I like my black woman light skin and blonde though


----------



## SLB (Jun 14, 2015)

it isn't arbitrary. the catalyst for an identity disorder is internal. it has no bearings to anyone besides you, bringing forth the legitimacy of the condition, and the multitude of people who suffer from it.

whereas transracial is completely external, and has an almost complete checklist of shit you have to reject before you can even be another race. the internal process vs. the external process. even if you see transgendered people as being delusional as well, the difference is fairly clear.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 14, 2015)

Moody said:


> it isn't arbitrary. the catalyst for an identity disorder is internal. it has no bearings to anyone besides you, bringing forth the legitimacy of the condition, and the multitude of people who suffer from it.



What? How is the catalyst for race on the "outside" but the catalyst for gender on the "inside"? The dick and breasts were on the outside last I checked. If you want to talk biological differences it's all on the inside in the end.

And what you do with your own shit should be nobody else's business. Why should anyone else care if I want to pretend i'm a woman, black, a cat or an A-10 Thunderbolt. 



> whereas transracial is completely external, and has an almost complete checklist of shit you have to reject before you can even be another race. the internal process vs. the external process. even if you see transgendered people as being delusional as well, the difference is fairly clear.



Checklist of shit you have to reject? What, your genetics? Like, say, if you think you have a different chromosome in every last cell of your body? 

Completely arbitrary.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2015)

Moody said:


> it isn't arbitrary. the catalyst for an identity disorder is internal. it has no bearings to anyone besides you, bringing forth the legitimacy of the condition, and the multitude of people who suffer from it.
> 
> whereas transracial is completely external, and has an almost complete checklist of shit you have to reject before you can even be another race. the internal process vs. the external process. even if you see transgendered people as being delusional as well, the difference is fairly clear.



Ask the modern feminist and Xe will tell you that feminism and your identity as a woman is bigger than any one individual and personal choices should be held in background to the greater cause of female advancement.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

moody ,

my mind = blown


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2015)

Flow said:


> aaaah, the idiocy does not surprise me.
> 
> I'm not agreeing by the image, pointing out how stupid it is.



omg


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 14, 2015)

Why is this getting more discussion than Tamir Rice? We are fucked as a nation if other racial issues get ignored.

Barack Obama can be as white as he can and yet he'll be still treated as black just because he was born an n-word according to them racists.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Jun 14, 2015)

This is a bloody crazy story but part of me thinks it was long overdue. Somebody is going to transform this story into a wacky comedy within the next few years or decade. I'm calling it now! 

Now time for a real talk. I have absolutely no problem with a person strongly identifying and embracing a completely different culture. I grew up in a highly multicultural nation that also received a lot of immigrants who in turn adopted my country's culture and we in turn adopted some of theirs, so there was a lot of exchange going around. Sure, some may refer to this as "cultural appropriation" but I don't see anything wrong with that. History has shown that cultural values and traditions cannot be contained within an original group for long. Culture cannot be contained , it can only spread or disappear entirely. Hell, I'm an immigrant in Canada  with eyes on citizenship so I'm by default appropriating the shit out of Canadian culture (and by extension, Anglican culture). People who scream "Cultural Appropriation!" to me are just a smaller scale version of hardcore nationalists, or of their way to view the world at least. 

That being said...I do have problems with this story:

1) Just the fact that she lied all this time makes me not sympathetic to her in the least. This was not a small white lie meant for her to get into a community she desperately wanted to enter. This was HUGE con that involved her straight making shit up about her life that she perpetuated to advance her carrier (or at least receive a net gain ). She did not needed to lie about who she was, what were her intentions, and what her background was. She crafted a persona meant to help her get to the places she wanted to reach. 

2) The fact that the backstory she personally crafted went for the stereotypical victimhood status. I'm not saying that African Americans were not or are not historical victims, but the fact that she crafted her identity and cons around victimhood tells more about how she views blacks than anything else she might have said. It kind of also makes me think she's a massive narcissist: there is not shortage of stories involving discrimination and the black community, yet she mad eit about herself and her "struggle". 

3) While I have mixed feelings about affirmative action, I acknowledge that it is in place and it therefore should be used for the people it is meant for. This woman used those resources to get her where she is right now. She stole them through Fraud. That is inexcusable and there needs to be consequences to those actions. Even if she may have had the best intentions in doing so, that does not justify her in any. Doing good through wrong means does not make you just or grants you exoneration. If it did, then why would anybody play fair in the first place?


----------



## Soca (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Gunners (Jun 14, 2015)

I always find it funny and insulting when people create tales of their suffering. I have had racial abuse thrown my way from the age of 4 (children and adults), which is difficult for me to discuss. When I witness people fraudulently trying to cash in on being a victim, the pitifulness of it makes me chucke; at the same time, I can help but feel insulted in the sense that it is a slap in the face to those who have lived the life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2015)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Why is this getting more discussion than Tamir Rice? We are fucked as a nation if other racial issues get ignored.
> 
> Barack Obama can be as white as he can and yet he'll be still treated as black just because he was born an n-word according to them racists.



Well this story is a hilarious opportunity for memes, the other one is scary and sad. 

I'm not threatened by whites pretending to be black, not in the way I am by the chance I might get shot or someone I love my get shot for simply being too dark.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 14, 2015)

Gino said:


> Honest question but who the fuck is Bruce Jenner? I mean I got the gist but who the fuck is this person really.



Olympic athlete. Originally wanted to be a chick, then married some chick and decided to be a dude for a few decades, then decided to become a chick and everyone's raising a stink about it.



Flow said:


> > And it is VIOLENCE.
> 
> 
> .



I just love how they emphasized the violence part. It is VIOLENCE.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 14, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> So we've reached this point huh ?
> 
> 
> What will the extreme left do next ?



Probably we'll end up like Rome. 

First the insane "feminists" will take over and force men to bang 'em for children, they'll slaughter the males they don't like the look of. So you know, men will be the whores. 

They'll spend some time secretly plotting against and killing each other and stealing each others male slaves. They'll create an American colosseum and have their slaves eat them out in the audience while the gladiators slaughter each other.

Then you'll be prosecuted for being white and male and given forceful gender reassignment surgery and your skin burned so that you're black or at least tan. 

Then Iraq will destroy us and become the new empire of the world and all will begin again. 

Probably something like that. 

De-evolution is upon us. Well in America at least.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

What does a crazed  person faking their ethnic backround to further their own selfish desires has anything to do with feminism? Why do people use these situations to complain about something that has nothing to do with what the actual problem is?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 14, 2015)

Flow said:


> What does a crazed  person faking their ethnic backround to further their own selfish desires has anything to do with feminism? Why do people use these situations to complain about something that has nothing to do with what the actual problem is?



What does it have to do with it? 

Very very simple. 

There's a lot of insane fucktards lately and their prominence is worrying. I don't know if there's a lot of these nutters or if the media just loves to put them in the spotlight.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> What does it have to do with it?
> 
> Very very simple.
> 
> There's a lot of insane fucktards lately and their prominence is worrying. I don't know if there's a lot of these nutters or if the media just loves to put them in the spotlight.



My post was in line with people making this insane ass person who faked her ethnic backround and took away from a minority she was 'representing' and 'speaking for' about feminism. 

Go ahead and take this situation and use it to speak how feminism is going to de-evolotunaize the states though, besides talking about the actual problem. You just want to use it to push your own agenda, which is kind of ironic.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Probably we'll end up like Rome.
> 
> First the insane "feminists" will take over and force men to bang 'em for children, they'll slaughter the males they don't like the look of. So you know, men will be the whores.
> 
> ...



eating seafood in front of an audience?

count me in

You guys , are going so off topic.


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Which is what I was pointing at.  lol

It's cool though, I see (some) points people are making but it's irritating seeing some of the idiocy in all this.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

This females entire life is off topic.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> My post was in line with people making this insane ass person who faked her ethnic backround and took away from a minority she was 'representing' and 'speaking for' about feminism.
> 
> Go ahead and take this situation and use it to speak how feminism is going to de-evolotunaize the states though, besides talking about the actual problem. You just want to use it to push your own agenda, which is kind of ironic.



>Agenda. 

Opposing crazy fucks is an agenda now? 

That's probably the stupidest thing you've ever said to me. 

This lady is crazy and it just so happens that some feminists are as crazy as her. 

They are the poster child for crazy and they earned it, fucking deal with it. 

It's not my fault you get triggered every time someone mentions them. 

It's not all about agendas, they're fucking crazy, I don't care what it is they stand for or by, the point is they're mentally unstable. 

I'll tell you what's really irritating, all these mental morons running around spouting bullshit and not being put in some sort of therapy at the damn least. 

They all need to be locked in padded cells and heavily medicated if they refuse to see sense

Anyways as you should have been able to tell from the nonsensical nature of the post I was just being facetious. 

So just drop it already.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2015)

Flow said:


> My post was in line with people making this insane ass person who faked her ethnic backround and took away from a minority she was 'representing' and 'speaking for' about feminism.
> 
> Go ahead and take this situation and use it to speak how feminism is going to de-evolotunaize the states though, besides talking about the actual problem. You just want to use it to push your own agenda, which is kind of ironic.



People on here basically use every thread about anything to push this same bullshit agenda. 

We might as well rename the Cafe KotakuInAction.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 15, 2015)

What did this thread turn into? Dear God...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn, I'm disappointed in you internet. It's been days and no one has shown up with a joke referencing this:


----------



## EJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> >Agenda.
> 
> Opposing crazy fucks is an agenda now?



No pushing your same idealogies all the time, in discussions that don't warrant them. Like I said, you're using an issue about how some crazed individual grabbed another ethnicity and ran with it to suit herself, and talking about how "feminism is going to ruin America". 

The only person here that seems deluded right now is you. Some of your statements reminds me of those guys in the 60s/70s that would ramble on about how "This country is going to be taken over and destroyed by those damn commies, and commie sympathizers" shifting from a discussion about the meat industry. 




> That's probably the stupidest thing you've ever said to me.
> 
> This lady is crazy and it just so happens that some feminists are as crazy as her.
> 
> ...



You can type out a huge response and restate the same things in different ways in 6 different sentences, this situation has nothing to do with whether feminism is 'harmful' to the US or not. You're just using this situation to desperately complain about something, which I will say again, is* highly ironic*.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People on here basically use every thread about anything to push this same bullshit agenda.
> 
> We might as well rename the Cafe KotakuInAction.



I don't mind it if it's in certain threads that warrant the discussion. 

But people use this kind of bullshit to pedal in their own views in that have absolutely nothing to do with it because they want to have something to complain about.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 15, 2015)

She needs a psychiatrist.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2015)

She needs a bullet.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 15, 2015)

She needs to be removed from her position immediately and ostracized from the organization.  Quit feeding her attention and let her know this isn't going to be tolerated.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2015)

She resigned.

She doesn't seem to understand what she did or consider it wrong.



> Dear Executive Committee and NAACP Members,
> It is a true honor to serve in the racial and social justice movement here in Spokane and across the nation. Many issues face us now that drive at the theme of urgency. Police brutality, biased curriculum in schools, economic disenfranchisement, health inequities, and a lack of pro-justice political representation are among the concerns at the forefront of the current administration of the Spokane NAACP. And yet, the dialogue has unexpectedly shifted internationally to my personal identity in the context of defining race and ethnicity.
> I have waited in deference while others expressed their feelings, beliefs, confusions and even conclusions - absent the full story. I am consistently committed to empowering marginalized voices and believe that many individuals have been heard in the last hours and days that would not otherwise have had a platform to weigh in on this important discussion. Additionally, I have always deferred to the state and national NAACP leadership and offer my sincere gratitude for their unwavering support of my leadership through this unexpected firestorm.
> While challenging the construct of race is at the core of evolving human consciousness, we can NOT afford to lose sight of the five Game Changers (Criminal Justice & Public Safety, Health & Healthcare, Education, Economic Sustainability, and Voting Rights & Political Representation) that affect millions, often with a life or death outcome. The movement is larger than a moment in time or a single person's story, and I hope that everyone offers their robust support of the Journey for Justice campaign that the NAACP launches today!
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2015)

Holy shit.
She's full on schizophrenic


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2015)

WAD said:


> Holy shit.
> She's full on schizophrenic



She at least did the right thing and resigned. With all the bad shit facing minorities right now she was just distracting from bigger issues. 

She's still super fucking crazy sounding.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2015)

She posted this to twitter a couple of days ago:


----------



## Kanga (Jun 15, 2015)

Good thing she resigned.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2015)

The only thing off about that post was the doesn't look black part everything else was pretty much on point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2015)

CNN sure knows how to provide click bait. 

When I saw a like stating , I almost thought they grabbed some random Black dude and asked his opinion. They actually did reach out to her _brother_.


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2015)

She milks this transracial thing enough, and she will be _rich

mark my words

_she can write a book, go on talk shows, get support from the deranged masses who will buy her shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2015)

She might lend credibility to the weeaboos. We've got to stop this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2015)

RemChu said:


> She milks this transracial thing enough, and she will be _rich
> 
> mark my words
> 
> _she can write a book, go on talk shows, get support from the deranged masses who will buy her shit.



She already is thanks to the far left.


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2015)

coo-coo's nest~


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> She posted this to twitter a couple of days ago:



This is Celestial quality trollage never before seen in the modern era; she has quite possibly pierced the heavens with this

#TransracialLivesMatter <~~~~golden...i truly bow to this woman

#ToppestOfKeks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2015)

RB is right. Maybe we're witnessing God tier trolling for the first time.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> She posted this to twitter a couple of days ago:



Is she serious?


----------



## olaf (Jun 16, 2015)

wasn't confirmed fake troll account?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2015)

olaf said:


> wasn't confirmed fake troll account?



I don't even know anymore. She's pretty fucking crazy. When I search for her on Twitter that's the only thing that comes up.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll never understand whites who want to be black


Fucking weebs make me want to


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2015)

^Can't unsee that image.


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2015)

the word vomit would have suffice 

^ ^


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 16, 2015)

She had an interview on the news.

She still thinks she's black.

There is a video on the page.





> "I was drawing self-portraits with the brown crayon instead of the peach crayon," she said. "That was how I was portraying myself."


----------



## blueblip (Jun 16, 2015)

I read about another interview she gave yesterday (think it was with a Spokane TV station), and when she was asked if she was black, she first responded with the question and answer are both complicated and most people wwouldn't understand it, and that we all come from Africa anyway. 

This lady is so sad, even Dave Chapelle said he won't be making jokes about her.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 16, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> She had an interview on the news.
> 
> She still thinks she's black.
> 
> There is a video on the page.



At one point one has to ask if someone can identify himself as a mongoose.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sorry, there's more.

Her parents have had a new interview.


----------



## Blue (Jun 16, 2015)

Would anyone care if a black person was pretending to be white?

Why all the outrage, I wonder


----------



## Gino (Jun 16, 2015)

Your troll game too late.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Jun 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> Would anyone care if a black person was pretending to be white?
> 
> Why all the outrage, I wonder



Because black people wanting to be white is plentiful but white people wanting to be black is not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> Would anyone care if a black person was pretending to be white?
> 
> Why all the outrage, I wonder



Happened all the time in the old days.


----------



## Soca (Jun 16, 2015)

So she retired? Good. Should've happened a long time ago 

Still gonna post this tho

[YOUTUBE]cNWVSac7KJE[/YOUTUBE]





Blue said:


> Would anyone care if a black person was pretending to be white?



There's as much outrage as there is seeing a weeb and a wigger. 

Rachel just got press for it because of what she did with her change


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah, all those weebs taping their eyes wonky and all those wiggers all coaled up wearing afro wigs.

I hate those guys. All over the place.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 16, 2015)

Not as big of a deal as its publicity suggests.


----------



## armorknight (Jun 16, 2015)

I find all this to be somewhat funny and ironic. The far-left has been saying that fundamental human realities like race and sex/gender are mostly "social constructs" and become outraged when people take advantage of that in certain ways.
This reminds me of the conflict between feminists and transsexuals, which the latter have all but won. Feminists hate transsexuals because the latter negates the game that feminists try to play.
In the same vein, this sort of trans-racialism creates problems for the Al Sharpton crowd who thrive on racial tension. This woman will likely be vindicated as the far-left slides further into trans-humanist insanity.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p-puluWHY3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2015)

armorknight said:


> I find all this to be somewhat funny and ironic. The far-left has been saying that fundamental human realities like race and sex/gender are mostly "social constructs" and become outraged when people take advantage of that in certain ways.
> This reminds me of the conflict between feminists and transsexuals, which the latter have all but won. Feminists hate transsexuals because the latter negates the game that feminists try to play.
> In the same vein, this sort of trans-racialism creates problems for the Al Sharpton crowd who thrive on racial tension. This woman will likely be vindicated as the far-left slides further into trans-humanist insanity.



All feminists hate transsexuals? 

Sounds like more bullshit agenda pushing is going on in the Caf?.

The part where you really give yourself away is realities like RACE and sex/gender. Race is pretty much a social construct, but the whole point of this mess is that it's one that has weight. A lot of lighter people saw a lot of darker people as an expendable workforce and painted them as subhuman savages and even went as far as to make them legally not fully persons. So because of that the construct of race is pretty firmly rooted in our society and has had a long lasting effect. 

Now that people have sought to undo the unfair advantage race has given some people through things like affirmative action and scholarships and groups for minorities and their protection people who would have been the ones given the advantages before are crying about how they're disadvantaged. People who would have been all to happy to turn a blind eye to slaves, Jim Crow laws and who are fine with turning a blind eye to Police brutality today are the same ones trying claim now that the people who were against these things are somehow the problem. 

You can act like this is some lefitist bullshit, but it's pretty much just code for people are trying to make it not okay for me to be a bigot while I'm trying very hard to keep it that way.


----------



## Garcher (Jun 17, 2015)

respect this transracial woman 

diversity


----------



## armorknight (Jun 17, 2015)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> All feminists hate transsexuals?
> 
> Sounds like more bullshit agenda pushing is going on in the Caf?.
> 
> ...



Anti-trans-sexual sentiment used to be big in modern feminism (i.e. the TERFs), but feminists pretty much kowtow to trannies now.

The point is that race being a "social construct" means that it has no objective definition/reality, so identifying as black and making yoursself appear so shouldn't be a problem according to far-left logic.
This is basically the same argument trans-sexuals use to try and justify not being crazy.

I'm not into bigotry, but the fact is that people do have natural differences along race and sexual lines. Feminism and racial egalitarianism are proto-trans-humanist movements attempting to create a state of perfect equality in society.
However, inequality is a fundamental human reality, so these movements have largely turned to extracting freebies and allowances through the use of collective guilt and fostering tension.

Eliminating inequality means eliminating our humanity, which is why trans-humanism has popped up among far-left circles. Using technology to try and destroy what makes us human is the only true way to achieve inequality.
I don't like trans-humanism because I prefer being human. Other elements of the left reject trans-humanism because it means an end to their games, but trans-humanists have been largely successful in taking over the left as this latest incident shows. Many liberals have tried to pretend that certain human realities don't really exist, and trans-humanists are using that as an entry point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 17, 2015)

Great post.


----------



## armorknight (Jun 17, 2015)

TBH, I respected liberalism back when it was mainly focused on preventing the exploitation of people by mega rich plutocrats, but it has gone off the deep end in the past couple of decades. This story is proof of that.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue said:


> Would anyone care if a black person was pretending to be white?
> 
> Why all the outrage, I wonder



Yes, a lot of people would care.


----------



## Blue (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm a wannabe mega rich plutocrat and I liked your post 



Unicornsilovethem said:


> Yes, a lot of people would care.



Well that's weird because it happens constantly

If you consider halfs/quarters/etc to be black, which most people do

I don't, they are what they are and they can identify as whatever they want


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue said:


> I'm a wannabe mega rich plutocrat and I liked your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would have racists, both blacks and whites, that felt offended by a black person pretended to be white. That's not to say it would get media coverage.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 17, 2015)

What the hell?

So this white woman claims she is a black woman because she feels she is really a black woman on the inside? Thats racist because it implies there are defined differences about the behavior of white and black women.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 17, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Why can't she be a black person trapped in a white body? I'm genuinely curious.



I'm not trolling or anything, but this is a legitimate question to me too. 



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The NAACP probably has no real way of checking, I mean think about it, that guy who's related to Mindy Khaling did this to a school and got away with it.
> 
> *Because transgender is a real thing. Race doesn't work that way. People treat you a way because of a race, but our bodies are relatively similar from race to race with the exception of a few traits. No one is born with a black mind or white mind, that's all conditioning. *
> 
> ...



See here's the thing, it seems to me that both race and gender combine biology and social constructs, its not just one or the other. There are biological differences between genders and and races and society constructs norms and institutions that deal with such differences. For example, its a biological fact that women give birth, and that in turn leads to differences in socially constructed norms like employment, wages, hiring practices. Also, we tend to see biology as immutable and social constructs as changeable. We try to make a more equitable society we tend to try and change social aspects rather than biological. Hence, we try to help working women by altering childcare (daycare, paid maternal leave, etc.) or wages rather than say trying to make males give birth.  That is because males not being able to give birth is an objective biological realty that can't be worked around. 

Most people would agree that there are more differences between men and women (hormones, genitalia, physical strength, etc.) than there are between two people of different races (mostly skin color and facial features.) The rest of racial differences seems to be mostly socially constructed - language, culture, etc. If its OK to change your gender despite there being much more biological differences and work involved, why is it not OK to do the same with races? Especially when its much less physically intrusive to change races than gender?

The whole idea behind accepting transgenderism seems to be rooted on the idea that as an individual you can alter your physical body to be in line with your inner self as long as it doesn't really harm anyone else. Activists are saying that we should not judge these people should not be ostracized or be considered as mentally disturbed because they can more or less function in ordinary society despite not identifying with something as intrinsic to the self like gender. That we should trust these people's internal experiences as valid since allowing them to change gender eases their personal discomfort and allows them to lead more fufilling lives. So why not apply that to changing races?

I can understand that people would be upset with Dolezal for lying about her race for financial and political gain. You mention how Dolezal was cheating in a sense because she got a black scholarship that could have gone to other blacks. But can't the same be said to a transwoman as well? If a transwoman was to win an all women scholarship, is she cheating by getting a scholarship she would not have otherwise gotten and would have went to another woman? 

Here's a hypothetical situation. Let's say for example that there is a child in Japan who is mixed race but looks white. He grows up all his life in Japan. He speaks the language fluently, almost everyone he knows is Japanese, and Japanese culture is the only thing he knows and is comfortable with. However, he is ostracized as a "foreigner" because of his physical racial characteristics. He identifies as Japanese, but looks white. If there was a surgical procedure that allows him to alter his physical appearance to be more in line with his personal inner self, how is that any different from a transgender person going under the knife? The problem with Dolezai seems to be that she was a self righteous activist who was living a lie in order to lord it over others from a superior liberal moral standpoint. If she had decided to simply keep her head down and work in an office without making up hate crimes and whatnot it wouldn't be a real issue. In short, this woman's personal dishonesty doesn't render the concept of trans-racialism wrong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2015)

armorknight said:


> TBH, I respected liberalism back when it was mainly focused on preventing the exploitation of people by mega rich plutocrats, but it has gone off the deep end in the past couple of decades. This story is proof of that.



Translation:

"But it has stopped focusing on people like me and started focusing on undesirables. "


----------



## Ineffable (Jun 17, 2015)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm not trolling or anything, but this is a legitimate question to me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much of the criticisms of Dolezal stem from her "lectures" on black womanhood. She spoke of the natural hair movement as though her hair inherently existed in that form, the sideswept image of darker-skinned black women in the media for "high yellas," which is ironic given how she obtained her status in that color-struck assemblage known as the NAACP. It's one thing to support, another thing entirely to co-opt. Granted, I'm no supporter of social progressivism so I'm not actually offended by her charade, but I will call a spade a spade. She co-opted, and I despise usage of this term, and marginalized the experiences of blacks to fulfill a reverie. A reverie that at any point in time she could self-dispel, a luxury that no actual black person has. 

And don't counter with that Brucinda Jenner bullshit, because I am definitely not, and will never be, down with that lifestyle.


----------

